# ipad et TV



## 8iMac (18 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous,
je souhaiterai projeter sur mon écran TV Sony les films qui sont sur mon iPad dans l'application AcePlayer. Ma question est: quel adaptateur choisir afin de réaliser ceci? J'avais pensé à un Adaptateur AV numérique Apple mais je ne comprend pas ce qu'il faut en plus et j'ai vu qu'il en exister d'autres donc je suis dans le doute...
Merci de votre aide 

Ma question à moi, c'est : qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas quant on te dit que MacGeneration, c'est pour le Mac (et donc ici, pour les périphs et accessoires *du Mac*), et que pour tout ce qui concerne l'iPad, l'iPhone, l'iPod, ce sont les forums iGeneration" ?

On déménage.


----------



## Lauange (19 Juillet 2012)

Hello

Deux situations : avec fil ou sans fil ?


Sans fil = une Apple Tv. 
Avec fil = un adaptateur hdmi ou Av ( sur eBay tu trouveras ton bonheur)


J'ai les deux : Apple Tv pour maison et adaptateur filaire pour les déplacements.


----------



## 8iMac (19 Juillet 2012)

Ok merci!


----------

